# Linedancing...



## Mini100 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the direction of some good linedance classes on The Costa Blanca please.
Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry don't know anywhere on the Costa Blanca but I dance every Tuesday in Cairo if your stuck.

Maiden


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Whereabouts are you looking to go? The CB is a longgggggggggggggg coast


----------



## Mini100 (Feb 28, 2010)

Denia,Calpe,altea maybe...Don't mind driving a little bit.
Thanks.


----------



## Mini100 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry, not sure where that is?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Make contact with Clive Read at the Oasis centre in Jávea. They have classes there.

Cairo is in Egypt


----------



## Mini100 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very funny (re Cairo) I thought it may have somewhere I hadn't heard of in Spain lol. Thanks anyway, will contact Clive.
PS I do know the Cairo in Egypt be the way...


----------



## jaxdon (Jan 24, 2009)

Mini100 said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of some good linedance classes on The Costa Blanca please.
> Thanks


Line dancing every monday in Oliva. look up the U3A oliva for details. sorry I cannot post a link.


----------

